# Possibility of bracket on roof



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are indents in the roof door lines for roof racks. I don't know if these will do for you but you can find them by running your fingers along the door jamb until you feel the indents. Roof rack feet clamp here.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe these work work for carrying a kayak, didn't look this far, unscrewing the antenna would not be a problem. As a matter of fact, first time I tried this, learned it was ready to fall off, good and tight now.

I depend on towing hooks to secure my kayak, Cruze ain't got these and sure don't want to trust my kayak to some super weak pieces of plastic. So just said screw it, use another vehicle for this. 

Ha, it was only during my military and college days that I could only have one vehicle, and if anything went wrong with it was screwed. Before and after, always had two and up to six different vehicles. Least one of these would run, have only three now. 

Ha, use to argue with the DMV and my insurance company, why three different license plates and insurance policies, only one of me? And I can only drive one at a time. But was really surprised when I got married about 12 years ago, rates really went down. Guess they figured I wouldn't be hitting the bars every night.

Got the Cruze for fuel economy, but sure has limitations for being an all purpose vehicle.


----------



## gsxrcruzer (Sep 6, 2014)

Interesting, I may just fab something but without some sort of hole it's hard to secure a light bar to the roof :smirk:
Yeah def not the rally car I see on my mind lmao


----------



## gsxrcruzer (Sep 6, 2014)

How do the black roof rail covers come off?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

someone has already posted a thread about LED bars being installed on the roof of the car, I suggest a quick search for this.


----------



## gsxrcruzer (Sep 6, 2014)

I found the threads on racks, and front grille lighting, but I have not found a single good picture or explanation of a permanent roof mount solution for a bar. Forgive if I'm blind but I'm stumped after a long time attempting reasearch


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

The rail covers can just be popped up with a flathead


----------

